# Forum About Russia Society  Картинки из жизни (Рассказики Аллы Лесковой скопированы с ФБ)

## Lampada

"Я сегодня диван заказывала, в мебельном. На моём уже спать нельзя, можно только не спать. Продавец Лёха , как его называл напарник, был голубоглаз и ясен взором. Он мне всё время говорил - да вы садитесь, в ногах правды нет. Никогда не понимала - это про правду поговорка или про ноги, но присела.
Кстати, о правде...
А пружинный каркас в диване будет? - спрашиваю.
Конечно, я же уже говорил, что будет. Какой смысл мне врать.
А какой смысл вообще людям врать? Врут же... - развлекаюсь я.
Это когда причины есть, говорит Леха. Тогда и врут.
То есть, у вас нет сейчас причин мне врать?
Лёха внимательно посмотрел на меня и ответил: вам - нет.
Понятно, засмеялась я. И собралась уходить, заказав всё, что хотела и подобрав ткань.
А предоплату?! - приподнялся за столом Леха.
Зачем? Вы что, мне не верите? Какой смысл мне врать? Куда я денусь...
Это несерьёзно. Положена предоплата. Хотя бы тысячу заплатите - Лёха уже не улыбался.
Ну я же вам поверила, что у вас нет причин меня обманывать? Поверила. Почему вы мне не верите, что у меня тоже нет на это никаких причин? Обманывать вас.
Лёха помолчал и сказал - присядьте. В ногах правды нет.
И опять я не поняла, как связана правда с ногами. Но присела.
Леха наклонился ко мне и почти в ухо прошептал - так положено.
А, говорю. Так бы и сказали. Пожалуйста, вот тысяча.
Лёха облегчённо вздохнул и говорит: доставку вам сделаю бесплатно.
Уж больно вы вредная. Но нескучная. И улыбнулся, полжизни за такую улыбку.
А напарник тоскливо подтвердил - ага. 
В общем, Лёха что надо. Мне понравился.
Мне вообще с этим именем всё больше везет."

----------


## Lampada

"Сегодня я ехала вообще, как королева. К тротуару буквально сразу, как стала голосовать, резко подъехала бело-желтая легкая машина с правым рулем и водителем лет тридцати пяти в темных очках. Я тоже была в темных очках и это единственное, что нас поначалу сближало. Я в машинах ничего не понимаю, поэтому не смейтесь. Но мне показалось, что марка машины ( я спросила) звучит как... "антиджаз". Там потолок прозрачный, стеклянный, и небо видно. Машину водитель купил через интернет на японском аукционе. Так сказал.
Говорит, что в Японии она по другому называется, но не суть.
В общем, за рулем случайно оказался врач, но другого профиля. Но врач.
И с логическим мышлением у него все хорошо оказалось, и с вниманием. Потому что он сказал - на Березовой аллее лечитесь?
Да, говорю.
Еще долго? - спрашивает.
Ох, уже недолго, отвечаю.
Замолчал. Долго молчал.
Я спросила - а почему вы решили остановиться, вам что - в мою сторону? это же другой конец города... Обычно совсем неприхотливые машинки останавливаются. Такие - никогда.
Отвечает - а вот захотел...
И включил музыку. И сказал - смотрите, какое яркое солнце сегодня. А вчера темно все было. Хотите, я вам верх затемню, не слепит солнце-то, в глаза?
Нет, не нужно... спасибо...
Заботливый такой.
Я ему рассказываю, что задумалась, когда голосовала, и чуть гаишников машину не остановила. ДПС.
Остановились ? - спрашивает.
Нет, к счастью...
А чего к счастью, вдруг вы им хотели про серьезное нарушение доложить, а теперь вот они уехали и ничего не знают, эх...
Да, пусть мучаются теперь, говорю..
Потом подъезжаем, он спрашивает - где подъезд, я вас прям туда подвезу.
Нет, спасибо, я пройдусь, здесь остановите, если можно.
С таким пакетом тяжелым, с продуктами, довезу к подъезду и пакет донесу. Настаивает.
Так и сделал. 
А когда я ему деньги давать стала - он не взял.
Я же, говорит, врач. Я у тех, кто на Березовой голосует, денег не беру, простите.
Что-то ответить хотела, но так и не смогла.
Не получилось..."

----------


## Lampada

"У нас неподалеку овощи и фрукты продает одна женщина. Она похожа на Софи Лорен, но неухоженную и без знания в глазах и повадках о том, что красива. Есть такие лица, очень красивые, но не подозревающие об этом. Редко, но есть. Вот у нее такое.
Она всегда говорит - осторожно, ступеньки. Всегда и всем.
Потом взвешивает, например, картошку, и спрашивает - ничего, что чуть больше?
Потом помидоры на весы кладет и опять спрашивает - чуть больше, ничего?
Потом зелень разную, и опять на стрелку весов смотрит и улыбается - ну вот, опять чуть больше - ничего?
Я всегда говорю - ничего. А потом спрашиваю - а почему никогда меньше не получается? почему всегда больше? как это - всегда больше и никогда меньше? не, ну правда...
Она понимающе хохочет и отвечает - ах вы хитрюшка какая!
То есть, это я по идее должна понимающе усмехаться и произносить - ах вы хитрюшка, а получается, что она.
В общем, мало что Софи Лорен практически , еще и умная. На опережение работает. С юмором.
Редкое сочетание красоты и ума для продавщицы овощного ларька.
И ни об одном из этих качеств она не подозревает.
Человек будущего.
Или прошлого. Когда еще зеркал не было, селфи не было, и никто в стае не говорил - как ты красива и как умна, проклятая.
Просто надо было выживать и больше ничего.
Вот и она . Выживает и больше ничего."

----------


## Lampada

"Всю ночь слушала ветер. Завывания его.
Утром небо - сплошная туча. 
Нева потемнела, и в глазах у меня тоже что-то сегодня... 
Ловлю машину, чувствую, что не обойдусь.
Пять минут стою, десять, все равно сил нет идти.
Подходит женщина, праздная, в брюках красных, с активной жизненной позицией на пенсии.
Вы зря стоите, говорит, здесь машины не останавливаются.
Отвечать неохота, продолжаю ловить, каждый день здесь бываю последние месяцы, остановятся.
Женщина тогда вырастает передо мной, как лист перед травой , и говорит прямо мне в лицо - зря стоите! не остановятся!
Про себя я кое-что произнесла, а ей говорю - ну значит, не остановятся. Хорошо.
А она не устала, поэтому удивленно так, как на зверушку диковинную смотрит и говорит - а чего тогда ловите? чего стоите мерзнете?
Я говорю - не знаю. Хочу ловить.
Наконец ушла.
Ан нет. вдруг вижу ее в метрах пяти от меня, встала у шоссе и тоже ловит машину.
Вах, думаю, вот молодец, эксперимент решила провести на живых машинах. Доказать мою неправоту решила. Забавная. Милая, милая...
Вдруг около нее притормаживает кто-то. 
Куда вам, спрашивает?
Активная беспомощно обернулась ко мне и говорит - езжайте... Мне никуда не надо...Я просто хотела проверить... понять... что вы такого знаете, чего я не знаю."

----------


## Lampada

"Вчера лишний раз убедилась, как трепетно относятся к себе любимым разные творческие натуры. 
Как носятся со своими творениями.
И как легко и радостно поносят коллег по своему или соседнему цеху при первой возможности.
Только титры прошли первой серии фильма "С чего начинается Родина" - как в ленте начались реплики сквозь губу. 
Какое ужасное название, сразу понятно, что говно! Как вообще с ужасным словом Родина может быть что-то хорошее? - писали одни.
Профессиональный провал - орали другие, не посмотрев фильм и пяти минут. Орали в лицо режиссеру, брызгали слюной, и оскорбляли его всякие истеричные медийные женщины с куриными мозгами.
Фильм про Лубянку? - отстой, значит, изрекали третьи...
Мне в связи с этим текст Димы Горчева вспомнился. Лучше не скажешь. Критики
А я вот не понимаю, как это можно говорить человеку в лицо "мне не нравится". Неважно кому говорить - художнику, писателю, композитору или ещё кому-нибудь. Ан нет - каждый подойдёт, голову так склонит, сяк - нет, не нравится. Вы не писатель, а говно. И картина у вас х**вая. И выкройка кривая.
Вот мне, к примеру у многих людей лица не нравятся. Едешь допустим в метро, и такая уж харя перед тобой сидит, что непонятно даже как человек на себе может такое носить - ну ни единого, ни единого нет на ней человеческого чувства, кроме как что-нибудь спиздить и тут же сожрать. Но я ведь не подхожу к такому человеку и не делаю ему замечания: мол, как же это, милейший, вот такое у вас неприятное лицо. Потому что этот человек в самом лучшем случае пошлёт меня на**й, а в худшем - набьёт мне мою высококультурную морду и будет совершенно прав. Потому что нету у него другого лица и не будет. И у писателя нет другой книжки, и у художника нет другой картины. Не нравится - не смотри, не читай и не слушай, пошёл на**й и не мешай другим.
Ну, конечно если допустим кто-то дал писателю десять тысяч долларов и сказал: "А напиши-ка братец про меня такую книжку, чтобы все поняли какой я охуительный мужик". И писатель деньги взял, а потом пил конечно запоем три месяца, ну а потом за две недели написал такую книжку что даже самому перечитывать страшно. Тогда конечно можно и сказать "мне не нравится", но и тогда это можно только тому кто дал десять тысяч долларов, а остальные все должны помалкивать. Ну или нанял кто-то молдован строить дачу. Да много разных случаев бывает.
А так, задаром-то критиков до**я."

----------


## Lampada

Сын пришел с вождения и говорит - поздравь, у меня успехи. Я только что без инструктора несколько кругов по пустырю сделал. - А где инструктор был?! - Он вышел из машины покурить. Вчера еще не выходил.. Значит - что? - Значит, инструктор очень сильно захотел курить. Чего ему волноваться , на пустыре-то... - Как чего? Там он стоит... И не боится, мама! Ну похвали.
- Просто, сын, желание курить по определению сильнее жажды жизни, - продолжаю я.
- Значит, все эти годы, до недавнего времени ты не хотела жить?
- Бывало... Но курила не для этого.
- А для чего?
- Нравилось.
- И все?
- И все.
- Интересненько... Нравилось..
- Да. Нравится - не нравится - это очень сильные вещи. Самые сильные для меня.
- Мда... А я тебе нравлюсь, мама?
- Я тебе люблю.
- А нравлюсь?
- Чаще да... А знаешь, бывает, человек не нравится, а ты его любишь Но это я не о тебе. Вообще.
-У тебя такое было?
- Еще как.
- Ну ты вообще, мать... А, кстати, почему ты меня не похвалила, что я на третьем занятии сам круги наматываю, без инструктора?
- Как не похвалила? Разве не похвалила?
И вот сижу и думаю - точно, не похвалила. а он спешил домой, чтобы похвалила. а я о чём угодно, только не о том, что молодец.
Так и с другими, наверное.
Обо всем переговорим, ум недюжинный выкажем, глубины неглубокого интеллекта высветим, повыпендриваемся, в бисер поиграем, а похвалить забудем. 
Казалось бы, чего проще и важнее.
Ведь всегда есть за что...

----------

